# Beavertail Skiff Mosquito



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Been thinking about & looking around for a Skiff and so far like what I am seeing, reading & hearing about the BT Mosquito. I see that it is available either w/ center console or side operator station. Obviously the side station will offer more room in boat and easier to move around in. I would appreciate any thoughts or comments from owners of each of the operator stations design, w/ likes or dislikes. Also wondering what the advantage of one style vs. other would be or sacrifices (trade-offs) made w/ either?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm one of the few owners of a side console, which I really like. It does open up the cockpit and is less weight than the center console with jump seat. Very easy to move around, even with my 120-pound four-legged First Mate. I have a 25-quart Engel hard cooler that I normally leave forward on the port side against the bulkhead.

From a seated position behind the console, the skiff does lean slightly at low idle. On plane though, it levels right out without tabs in normal sea conditions. When I load back on the trailer I simply slide to the center of the seat cushion for proper alignment as I ease back on to the bunks (don't dry launch).

Two mods I made after the build: I replaced the RAM mount for my GPS with a custom powered-coated tray with Starboard insert, single rod holder and cup holder. Very clean and with the Starboard I can replace if I ever change to a different unit. The rod holder is handy when re-rigging lures, releasing a fish or moving a short distance to another spot. I also swapped out the cable steering for U-Flex hydraulic steering (should have have Beavertail do this originally). The helm unit is tall enough that I can stand and run the boat without bending over. 

Shoot me a PM with your email and I can send pix of my layout if you like or answer any other questions. As multiple Mosquito owners on here can attest, it really is a versatile skiff and the Beavertail buying experience and customer support is tremendous.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Mosquitos with a center console are really tight. I've been on a couple and haven't liked them. Nothing negative to say about hull but didn't like the layout and access to rods AT ALL.

Side console on the other hand was sweet.

Great boat in general. Poles easy and quietly. Runs skinny!


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

timogleason said:


> Mosquitos with a center console are really tight. I've been on a couple and haven't liked them. Nothing negative to say about hull but didn't like the layout and access to rods AT ALL.
> 
> Side console on the other hand was sweet.
> 
> Great boat in general. Poles easy and quietly. Runs skinny!


Speaking of access to rods, how does the side console affect fly rod access on the starboard side? Are you limited to using only one side for fly rods? I've always liked the look of a side console and the extra room but 3-4 rod tubes just wouldn't cut it for me...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Starboard rack is a little more cumbersome but usable. I normally keep my bait casting rig on that side and put spin/fly on the port.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

baconegg&cheese said:


> Speaking of access to rods, how does the side console affect fly rod access on the starboard side? Are you limited to using only one side for fly rods? I've always liked the look of a side console and the extra room but 3-4 rod tubes just wouldn't cut it for me...


Doable but a pain in the ass with long rods. 

I haven’t been in a mosquito with a side console but I do have a BT micro with one. I’d rather have the ability to stand up while operating the boat for visibility and comfort. Side stepping a console really isn’t that big of a deal. I don’t bring a lot of crap or people so the “loss of space” that some mention isn’t there for me. Your either on the bow or the poling platform... You gain storage with a CC that you can not get with side console.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Zika said:


> I'm one of the few owners of a side console, which I really like. It does open up the cockpit and is less weight than the center console with jump seat. Very easy to move around, even with my 120-pound four-legged First Mate. I have a 25-quart Engel hard cooler that I normally leave forward on the port side against the bulkhead.
> 
> From a seated position behind the console, the skiff does lean slightly at low idle. On plane though, it levels right out without tabs in normal sea conditions. When I load back on the trailer I simply slide to the center of the seat cushion for proper alignment as I ease back on to the bunks (don't dry launch).
> 
> ...


Zika, Do you have a livewell/baitwell, if so where did they put it? Tim


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Had both. Love side console. Little harder to access rods on that side. Put less used ones there. A console in the middle of a skinny skiff is entirely in the way on both sides.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> Had both. Love side console. Little harder to access rods on that side. Put less used ones there. A console in the middle of a skinny skiff is entirely in the way on both sides.


Thanks. That is what i am thinking also from looking and speaking w/ others.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

TimR said:


> Zika, Do you have a livewell/baitwell, if so where did they put it? Tim


Yes, the port compartment under the helm cushion is fully plumbed as a live well, although I use it as a fish cooler instead since I only use lures or flies. The companion starboard compartment is set up as a systems/storage locker. It houses Power-Pole pump, electrical panel and fuel/water filter. It's tight, but I also store my PFDs and rain jacket there. I take the minimalist approach.

Forward bow compartment holds cranking/TM batteries and a tackle satchel, dry box and other gear.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I had a Mosquito for a year or so and it's a nice skiff. Pros: 1) SUPERB rough water boat due to sharp entry and V, 2) fit and finish are super nice 3) BT customer service is STELLAR! 4) poles well for a sponson skiff 4) good length at 18'2". 5) you can really raise the bow when needed with the trim tabs, tilt, etc and it absolutely EATS UP chop. Did I mention it's a SMOOTH ride?Cons: 1) it's heavy for a skiff it size, IMO. 2) hard to eliminate spray on a windy day when getting on or coming off plane but minimal problem 3) it is indeed crowded even with 3 due to the narrow beam and center console size, 4) it's tippy, for my tastes. For room, I would go with the side console, if I could get some rods stored on the starboard side. The CC jump seat, cooler, live well I had in my 2017 was super nice with a light, aerator, and comfortable middle seat. If you were always fishing 3, I might lean towards the CC and just deal with the lack of space. Or, mount a cooler seat middle or port side. I was not a huge fan of the Peterson aluminum trailer mine came with but it was ok. My current galvanized Ramlin is much better built but minor differences. If I build at Mosquito, I would ask BT to set it up for dry launch as that is worthwhile. My Peterson was not set up for this and you couldn't recover the boat without the rear roller. 
Best,
Matt


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Mosquito center console here, and I may have a different view than the others. I love the CC, for a few important reasons to us. Take this for what’s its worth, but here’s my take on it. 

1) having the livewell under the jump seat is a great advantage. Although I rarely use the livewell, it’s also insulated and will hold a bag of ice all day, so I use it more for a cooler, or storage. 

2) If you go with a side console, and use the livewell under the port seat, you loose all that storage space. If you don’t use the livewell, then storage is the same as the CC.

3) I love that my Simrad NSS9 Evo3 is flush mounted at a great viewing angle in the console, along with my Suzuki C10 multi gauge. I’m not a fan of Simrads or other units mounted with a swivel mount. Just personal preference based purely on aesthetics. 

4) My wife loves to sit on the CC jump seat. That’s her spot. 

For me, the space on the boat is fine. I’m 6’1, and hover around 190, and I feel like I have plenty of room to move around. Granted, it’s a small skiff and I don’t expect to have the room of a bay boat, and I knew that going in to this. I almost exclusively fish just myself and my wife, or me and one other buddy and the room is fine. It’s a perfect two person boat, I’ve fished 3 a handful of times, but mostly just 2. Like everyone else has mentioned, the boat floats in next to nothing, rips through chop with ease, is a very dry and comfortable ride and absolutely rips thru tight turns like it’s on rails. We love it, it’s been a great boat this past year. It’s been to Louisiana and preformed flawlessly running through some of those bigger waters. I mostly fish the lagoon and Indian River, and this boat has allowed us to go into areas I could only dream of in my old boat. I feel it’s very stable for its size, but I do realize others think it’s a little tippy. I’ve never once felt like I was going to fall off the platform. Took my 75 year old dad out last year and he said he felt fine on it. 

For storage layout, I put my life jackets and throw in the front hatch, leaving plenty of room for a guests bag. I put my orange Plano dry box with tools, registration etc.. in the starboard hatch, along with my ropes and stuff. The port hatch is for my fly boxes and tackle boxes. I also did the built in tackle trays in the port hatch. I like the boat clean and free of clutter when we’re fishing, so most things stay in the hatches. 

PM me your email if you’d like a few pics of mine as well. Hope that helps!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Mosquito center console here, and I may have a different view than the others. I love the CC, for a few important reasons to us. Take this for what’s its worth, but here’s my take on it.
> 
> 1) having the livewell under the jump seat is a great advantage. Although I rarely use the livewell, it’s also insulated and will hold a bag of ice all day, so I use it more for a cooler, or storage.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of above. CC is also nice if running shallow and standing up. I measured draft of the Mosquito fore and aft with 2, 185# adults and one 100# teen and it was an honest 8" with the keel stopping forward progress. I had very little other weight in it at the time so feel the draft was accurate. It's simply not a 6" skiff, due to the beam and sharp entry, which can be a plus if it's rough.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I will add. Had center consoles in larger flats boats and now I have a smaller boat with a side. I will take the side console hands down. Not cutting down anyone with a CC. I don’t care about storage. I like the open space. A fing hate walking around a CC for any reason, unhooking a fish for someone up front. With a side, both sides of boat are easy access. Easy for docking, easy cooler access. I can’t think of anything better than a side console. Plus it’s a nice place to lay down when you are put out in the dog house by the old lady.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> Had both. Love side console. Little harder to access rods on that side. Put less used ones there. A console in the middle of a skinny skiff is entirely in the way on both sides.


This. Sides just open up smaller skiffs so much more. I always thought I'd have a center until I started running the side. If you aren't guiding, and want to shed weight and have room, and going for a smaller boat, side is the way to go if you aren't going bare bones tiller style.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

coconutgroves said:


> This. Sides just open up smaller skiffs so much more. I always thought I'd have a center until I started running the side. If you aren't guiding, and want to shed weight and have room, and going for a smaller boat, side is the way to go if you aren't going bare bones tiller style.


Thanks Coconutgroves! Really appreciate your response & thoughts! ... appreciate everyone who has responded for their time & thoughts. I continue to learn something each time I receive a response!


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Over the years I have had both (multiple times) and would say, for me it would come down to what you will primarily do with the boat and how you will fish it. The center consoles offer an additional, more comfortable place to sit and the ability to stand and operate the boat easier. This may be a good spot for wife or kids sine I will have a back rest. Additionally, the center console offers the availability of vertical rod storage while underway (one thing I really miss, when throwing artificials), also there was easy access to both side of horizontal rod storage. In my center console I was able to house the trolling motor batteries which was nice too, and it had more Chartplotter/Fishfinder area. Now, after I sold that boat, while I was looking to build a Beavertail Strike (center console, mind you) I came across a phenomenal deal on a used side console Strike (and against what I told the wife went and got it well ahead of the timetable I told her) and set out halfway across the country to get it. I can say, that while my style of fishing has changed, from mostly live release tournaments to just for fun and family time, I love my side console most of the time. It offers more room, lighter weight, and a more unique, clean look. There is somewhat restricted access to the rod storage under the side console, it is not out of the question, to put rods there, I would not store my fly rod there as my 7’9” spinning rod can be difficult to get in and out. I have a cooler that can be used as a seat if needed and have two configurations laid out to strap it down to the deck, or I can leave it off if I am by myself. I had Liz and Will offset my trolling motor battery opposite the console as I mostly fish alone. I will say in a chop I will get some spray as it is challenging to operate standing in chop (you will get this either way in any boat this size) and if you have a larger friend they can be difficult to see around in either configuration. 

I will say that having owned several different major manufacturers boats, Beavertail will have my business for years to come. Their customer service is second to none. I see them once a year at the Owners Tournament and Liz will call me by name and will remember details about my family. Before I purchased my Strike, I called Liz on a whim to try to get some info on the boat, and within an hour she called me back, turned her computer on and told me when it was delivered, and all the options it had. They truly are first class. 

Sorry for the book, but I hope it helps.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Just curious -- anyone know the approx. deadrise of the Mosquito?


----------



## SHO-Nuff (Oct 26, 2019)

I prefer the center console as well. Used to fish 3 frequently on this one in Bahamas. Poles fairly well and kept us very dry most of the time.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

bryson said:


> Just curious -- anyone know the approx. deadrise of the Mosquito?


4 degrees... if I remember correctly.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Regarding Matt's comments about the Peterson trailer, Beavertail has since switched trailer providers and is now offering Ramlin as part of the standard package. 

I sold my Peterson and replaced it with a customized Rolls Axle.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Zika said:


> Regarding Matt's comments about the Peterson trailer, Beavertail has since switched trailer providers and is now offering Ramlin as part of the standard package.
> 
> I sold my Peterson and replaced it with a customized Rolls Axle.


Good to know - thanks! I am planning at some time in the future to their shop to look at a Mosquito or Strike. Still am a little reserved on a sponson skiff...


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Zika said:


> Regarding Matt's comments about the Peterson trailer, Beavertail has since switched trailer providers and is now offering Ramlin as part of the standard package.
> Great to know! Love my new Ramlin. Peterson wasn’t bad at all but They messed up and made the tongue too short, so I could never open my tailgate of my truck without unhooking the stupid boat. Talk about a bad deal. I have plenty a room with the Ram Lin to open my tailgate now. I think it would be interesting to Reagan mosquito with a side console or a tiller and a 50 or 60 hp short shaft Tohatsu engine. You would have to ask the folks at Beavertail if that would work or not due to the transom height. You would have to have a large compression plate to hold water pressure without the tunnel following water to the engine.
> 
> I sold my Peterson and replaced it with a customized Rolls Axle.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The difference between 8" and 6" may not seem much, but here in Texas it is miles and miles of back lakes that you can only access with 6". My B2 is a measured 6.5" when balanced - two guys, light load. But, I find bigger fish near deeper water. But sometimes they aren't around and the fish are pushed all the way in the lakes.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

I definitely understand the points about the added room of the side console layout as I am still getting used to moving about in my Mosquito (CC) but, for me, the extra utility of the center console is worth the trade-off.

Personal preference based on exactly how you will use the skiff is the only right answer here.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

For any of you Mosquito owners that still have a Petterson trailer I had them modify mine and it worked out really well for dry launching and loading. I did replace the roller in the picture with a polyurethane roller because petterson did not have one in stock at the time they welded up the mount. But I am really happy how it turned out. I will be building another one soon and curious what draft/speed #s you side console owners are seeing(any of you running the Foreman 15 pitch prop on the Zuke 60)?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I had the foreman heavy cup prop (14 pi I think) on my mosquito CC, TM battery up front and power pole and I think it did low 30s, maybe 34 with light loaf and 60 zuke. I like my Tohatsu better, as to torque and get up. I wonder what the BT Mosquito would do with short shaft 60?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Not an answer for your specific question, but I have both the Foreman and PowerTech props for my CC Mosquito (60 Suzuki). With two guys on board and gear, I saw 29-30mph with the Foreman 3X heavy cup. Hole shot is neck breaking, but it’s a loud prop. I leave the PowerTech on, prop is much quieter, and I see 34 with the same load. The Mosquito hops up just about anywhere I’ve needed to, so I’m ok with leaving the PowerTech on. That being said, the Foreman is still an amazing prop.


----------



## rik ojeda (Dec 15, 2018)

Added a Tbag under the polling platform for life jackets for additional storage space in the front hatch. Love the open space with a side console


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

I've had two side consoles and currently have a center console mosquito. I don't see myself ever going back to a side console.

With the center console, I have seating for three. With the side console I had to bring an ice chest for the third person. There goes all that extra room associated with a side console.

With two people, we can both be centered on the boat. This reduces some of the need for using tabs as some extra weight is forward. It is also dryer having both people centered.

The console and cooler seat does crowd the mosquito cockpit, but in practice I could care less. 

Last, I like being able to stand and drive comfortably. The cc is better for that as well.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Not an answer for your specific question, but I have both the Foreman and PowerTech props for my CC Mosquito (60 Suzuki). With two guys on board and gear, I saw 29-30mph with the Foreman 3X heavy cup. Hole shot is neck breaking, but it’s a loud prop. I leave the PowerTech on, prop is much quieter, and I see 34 with the same load. The Mosquito hops up just about anywhere I’ve needed to, so I’m ok with leaving the PowerTech on. That being said, the Foreman is still an amazing prop.


Which PowerTech prop do you have?? I have the Foreman 3x heavy cup and really like it but would also like to buy the PowerTech to play around with.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Which PowerTech prop do you have?? I have the Foreman 3x heavy cup and really like it but would also like to buy the PowerTech to play around with.


It’s the PowerTech SRD4R14PYS50. I called PowerTech and asked which prop they recommended and that’s it. I believe it’s also the same prop BT puts on standard. Hope that helps


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Jumbo Jet said:


> It’s the PowerTech SRD4R14PYS50. I called PowerTech and asked which prop they recommended and that’s it. I believe it’s also the same prop BT puts on standard. Hope that helps


Thank you!


----------

